# Missing Free Supercharger Miles



## millerryan78 (May 11, 2019)

I took delivery in May with a referral code from a friend that was confirmed to be on my account by my salesperson and my delivery specialist. But the credit still does not show on my account and it's been more than a month. 

Any suggestions as to what to do? Anyone else experienced this?

Thanks!


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I have the same issue, supposed to receive the 5000 miles, so far nothing.


----------



## Steve_Sullivan (Jun 2, 2019)

Same here

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Maybe after the Q2 delivery rush is over. I’m still on the free nine months from the 2018 special so I’m in no hurry.


----------



## smartino (May 24, 2019)

I took delivery on 5/25. Took a full month before the 5,000 supercharger miles showed up. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zudwonder (Apr 25, 2019)

millerryan78 said:


> I took delivery in May with a referral code from a friend that was confirmed to be on my account by my salesperson and my delivery specialist. But the credit still does not show on my account and it's been more than a month.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what to do? Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!





millerryan78 said:


> I took delivery in May with a referral code from a friend that was confirmed to be on my account by my salesperson and my delivery specialist. But the credit still does not show on my account and it's been more than a month.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what to do? Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!


If you ordered your car over the phone, you likely don't get the free charging. I gave a friend my referral code when he ordered his model 3, but before he bought it online, he called to ask a few questions and ended up putting his order through with the rep over the phone. That was also back in May when they had the promo going on. They did not give me the free charging at all. I inquired showing the email chain when I provided him with the referral code, but was told they can't backdate the referrals. I guess they don't really need the referrals any more.


----------



## Lestager (Jun 27, 2019)

Zudwonder said:


> If you ordered your car over the phone, you likely don't get the free charging. I gave a friend my referral code when he ordered his model 3, but before he bought it online, he called to ask a few questions and ended up putting his order through with the rep over the phone. That was also back in May when they had the promo going on. They did not give me the free charging at all. I inquired showing the email chain when I provided him with the referral code, but was told they can't backdate the referrals. I guess they don't really need the referrals any more.


If you guys are from British Columbia like me, they're gone for good. Refer to this thread here

Starts on page 4

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/bc-and-new-referral-program.148421/page-4


----------

